# everest 10



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

can any one tell me what bodys will fit on a redcat everest 10 crawler.

looking for body that will fit rules for trailing.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Check the Axial website. If anyone has the right body it will be them.


----------



## Npk603 (Mar 16, 2016)

Time to start fabracationg your owne body mounts. Or cut into your choice of new body's and use the mounts they already have.


----------

